

Show HN: Peekadots Project; feedback appreciated - bobstobener
http://www.peekadots.com

======
DanielStraight
The name is cute. The design works. I can instantly tell approximately what
you're offering. That's more than I can say for most start-ups that make "Show
HN" posts.

One thing I think you should include is a browsable example book, since after
all getting the "book" is the entire point of the using the service. What will
it actually look like in the end? It's shown in the videos, but small and
static. It should be full-page and interactive.

~~~
bobstobener
Thank you for the feedback. I should have added that you can see a test
account with a user email of jetsons1962@yahoo.com and a password of jetsons.
Good point on a better "book" example. I'll add it to the list. Thanks again.

------
bobstobener
Demo account is jetsons1962@yahoo.com with a password of jetsons

